# This case any good?



## No Swear (Aug 10, 2008)

Link: 
http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=25_238&products_id=3411

I'm upgrading from this:
http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=25_53_400&products_id=5514

Would it be worth it? Thanks for any help.


----------



## MyKobalt (Feb 15, 2008)

Def. an upgrade...lol. looks good. What are your plans for the system? you got 11 drive bays and 7 exp. slots.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811146048


----------



## No Swear (Aug 10, 2008)

Cool. Oh, and thanks for the link, but I live in Australia.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Dummy me I saw the Dollar sign and didn't look farther


----------



## No Swear (Aug 10, 2008)

Despite being Australian the site is .com rather than .com.au, so I don't really blame you, I would have made the same mistake in your position. Oh, and I got the case. It owns! So pretty!


----------

